# Suggestions for a high quality Santoku knife.



## mike1 (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm the current owner of a few different quality knives, including an 8" Chefs and a 7" Santoku. All of my knives are Henckels Pro-S or Four Star, and as of now I have been quite happy with their craftsmanship. However, I think that it's getting to be about that time again, and I am looking for a new Santoku, because I prefer it over any other knife I own. 

With this said, I've got a list of companies whose knives I'd like to avoid:

-Henckels (I think it's time for something new, and from what I understand, there are better knives to be had despite the fact that these are excellent blades)

-Wusthof (these things feel like toys in my hand)

-Global (uncomfortable for me to hold)

-Kyocera (I'd prefer to have a steel blade, not a ceramic coated one...just old habit, I guess)

With that said, I have been considering one specific line of knives by Kershaw Cutlery...does anyone have any experience with the Shun Pro series? I've been told that these are some of the best knives one can buy for any price, and they certainly have their fair share of fans in the professional world.

Keep in mind that money is really no object, as I am only buying one new knife...anything under $175 is acceptable as long as it is fully worth it. I know that I want a knife with a scalloped edge for the non-stick capabilities, and a handle that is made of either Pakka wood or some other sturdy material that (preferably) is not polypropelene or similar...past that, I don't really know what else to look for.

Any suggestions? I would prefer the knife to be 7" to 8", no longer.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## paperfan (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello I currently have a set of Al MAR knives here is a link to a ebay auction of one of the knives I have http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...338000916&rd=1 they have soo far been an excellent choice. I have also just ordered a set of hattori knives here is a link http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KDSeries.html this website has a very nice range of any Japanese knife you could want. Hope that helps and gives you some options.
Cheers,
Nicholas


----------



## kibbymaster (Dec 7, 2004)

have you tried f.dick knives??


----------



## cookmonster (Oct 15, 2004)

I would look into Japanese knives too other than Global, don't just stay with the common well-known brands like Whustoff, GLobal, Henckles, etc...

www.Japanese-knife.com has many brands of Santoku


----------



## chefcookie (Dec 14, 2004)

I just got a Messermeister 7" Santoku and I love it!! In the last 4 to 5 years I have become a Messermeister freak!! Sure Henckels and Wustof make good knives, but in my opinion they are EXTREEEEMELY over-rated!! Mesermeister has been making awesome knives for a long time and they are sharper, better balanced, and more beautiful than either of them. Even my oldest knife (a 10" Chef, about 5 years old) still cleans up and has a scary-sharp edge with just a little loving on my tri-stone, I have it professionally sharpened twice a year, and it has very little wear. Even though I work this knife hard about 8-12 hours a day, it's going to be around for another 5, at least!!! And the best part about Messermeister is that they cost just a fraction more than what you would pay for a Henckels! So there's my rant about my favorite knife company (did I forget to mention that they make probably the best tools and gadgets too?) If you want another option, check out Kershaw knives, they come from Seki, Japan, home of the famous Samurai swords and they are beautiful. I have never used one personally though.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

dunno how this thread is heading, if it is ...

i sprung for the extra wide 7" santoku from kershaw kai and it is one
of the most awesome blades ever forged!! and its forging makes you wonder
how wustofs and henkles even DARES to call their knives forged!!

why would you want to have the kullenshiffs (hollow grinds) in your knife??
cooks illustrated ran a bunch of tests and found they add very little to everyday usage. also, if you use the flat of the kniffe to smash your garlic
and such, the hoolows keep you from having a complete squash of garlic.

the extra wide 7" santoku is a totally different knife than their own 6" in 
either flat or hollow grind in feel and in use ... a real man's knife. they do
not make a santoku in the "pro" line. the "damascus" blade is non-stick by nature, moreso than the hollows.


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

i will have to agree with you on the messermeisters!! they make the wusthofs and especially henckels look silly. i don't know why they don't get more respect than they do. or why the wusthofs and henckels get the respect THEY get. i find the messermeisters usually have straighter blades than the other two. they also have this 7" vegetable cleaver that looks like a 3/4 chinese cleaver that is really awesome!! a "must buy" for prep chefs.


----------



## hwwh (Feb 21, 2005)

HousewareWarehouse is an authorized dealer for the complete lines of professional cutlery manufactured by Forschner, Henckles, Rada, and others in addition to over 3000 commercial and residential kitchen items.

eMail me, Richard, or call the toll-free number on our homepage for more info.


----------



## bigblue250 (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't believe no one mentioned Lamson, they are as old as Dexter and made in the USA. The quality on there forged line is excelent to say the least, and the stamped knives are great. I have many Lamsons in my roll(tool box now) and they are my favorites. The Santaku is next on my list, but I just can't give up my chinese chef's knife. I hope you check out the Lamson knives, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I can't say enough good things about my MAC hollow edged santoku. I use it for everthing (including squashing garlic), and the edge does make a difference for my purpose.


----------



## apprenticed (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear Mike,

it's all about Kershaw for me... love the Shun pro's and there is a beauty of a Santuko in the classic series. Sexy blades!

Respect.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I highly recommend MAC.


----------

